# Financial Proof: How much is good enough in applying for a student visa?



## jingenespaña (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi.

I am applying for a Student visa to take up my master's in Italy for 1.5 years. I am applying from Singapore because after living in Spain, I took up work here and been living here for 2 years since.

My questions are:

1) For proving I have enough means to live and study in Italy, is there a minimum dollar amount required or specified? I've asked the embassy here and they will not provide any such amount.

2) I've only seen a maximum of 1 year allowed for student visa, but my program is 1.5 years. do they grant visas for such length of time?

Happy to hear from you guys. Quite confused here 

Thanks!


----------

